# Udder question



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a FF doe who I expect will be kidding very, very soon (today I hope). I am just wondering if the size and shape of her udder right now is comperable to what it will be while she is in milk? I know her teats point out too much, but they look better now than they did a week ago. I really know nothing about how a really good udder looks, but hers is certainly more than I expected. Does her udder give an indication of production? Here is a picture I took this morning (I don't have a side view right now):


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice capacity - it could get bigger before she kids though :thumb: 

as to her teats - a better medial would help with that. But over all it isnt to bad


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW! I think that udder looks huge! :shocked: I must just be usde to my nubian, but are la manchas that much bigger?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no nubians and lamanchas can have the same size udder.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok... Then mabey Luna is small for the breed. but that is a nice lookin Mancha.Can we see the front end? I really like thsoe little ears :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice udder!! I agree with Stacey, :shades: better medial would help teat placement....
I think She has good capacity for a FF.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

She kidded today! One single buckling, but he sure is cute! She is being a great Mom so far.










*Please ignore the mess, I hadn't gotten around to my morning sweeping yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how adorable....he is very thick muscled ...."Nice"!! :thumbup:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Adorable little guy, Congratulations :stars: :stars: :stars: :birthday: 

Why is everyone so worried about a little goat poop in the pictures. If I didn't see it I would be worried as goats don't potty train well. Anyone ever try to train a goat to use the toilet? Their aim is way off and besides they would rather drink the water anyway.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome capacity for a FF! And congrats on the little guy....he's a cutie!


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

crocee said:


> Adorable little guy, Congratulations :stars: :stars: :stars: :birthday:
> 
> Why is everyone so worried about a little goat poop in the pictures. If I didn't see it I would be worried as goats don't potty train well. Anyone ever try to train a goat to use the toilet? Their aim is way off and besides they would rather drink the water anyway.


LOL. I just don't want everyone to think I let my goats live in total filth... I apolgize for the state of my house with toys all over to people who have the same age kids as mine and who probably have houses in the same state as well. It's a compulsion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha if that is a mess mine is a pig sty


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> haha if that is a mess mine is a pig sty


 Me too!! :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

PotterWatch said:


> crocee said:
> 
> 
> > I apolgize for the state of my house with toys all over to people who have the same age kids as mine and who probably have houses in the same state as well. It's a compulsion.


LOL people without kids have the same problems too :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a cutie pie.

I LOVE to see stuff all around, that means you are so busy with your goats and kids that you do not have time. :ROFL: 

At least that is MY excuse :leap:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

What an adorable little guy!! Congratulations!! :clap: I just love La Manchas...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new one. Cute as cute can be! :stars:


----------

